# Colorado Big game hunt question



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Any of you know the colorado draw system? I know im waiting to last minute but it looks like its telling me I need to first buy a hunt license tag and the only one right now is turkey? Did anyone else first need to buy a turkey license before applying for deer and elk? Is that just how you get your license first? Thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There should be a annual small game for you to purchase for $82.78


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I must be looking in the wrong spot. I will look again or call them tomorrow. I guess I can do it by phone per their website. Just didnt know with all the covid stuff. Thanks Critter


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When you get logged in go to:

Go Hunting & Fishing
Then:

Buy Small Game & Fishing

Then Hunting 

And see what it does.

Then you should be able to see the Small Game annual license. 

It is hard for me to see since I have purchased all my licenses and I am a resident so it may throw me into a different screen


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have also had to purchase my small game license and then go back into the system to put in for tags. 

For some reason it won't let you do it all at once, unless they have that taken care of.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I think I got it. I was able to find the small game license for $82. Bought it then did have to go back in to apply for deer which charged me $9 for the fee. But when I applied for deer it didnt ask me for my license info I previously bought. Will their system automatically see I bought one? Just asking as it seems other states either ask you for this or they wrap it all up into the system. Sorry I guess my brain is spent doing AZ, UT, WY and now CO. 

And I assume if I dont draw they keep the 82 bucks and I receive a point? Sorry for all the questions.

I appreciate it Critter thank you

Ryan


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yea, I believe that they see the license in the system linked to your CC.

And you are now a proud owner of a Colorado small game license and will get a point if you don't draw. 

What unit did you put in for?

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I put 1st choice unit 22 then 2nd 63 and 3rd 25. New to researching Co so let me know if im way off


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

And thanks for your help Critter!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, depending on the season that you picked you will get a preference point since you are not going to draw.

Unit 22 takes 8 points for second season
Unit 63 takes 1 point for second season on first choice, no second choice tags drawn
Unit 25 takes 0 points for second season on first choice, no second choice tags drawn

You can go to the statistics page and look up the hunts and what it took to draw last year. Here is the link for the deer applications and draws.

https://cpw.state.co.us/Documents/Hunting/BigGame/Statistics/Deer/2019DeerDrawRecap.pdf

.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I picked 22 2nd season 1st choice 63 2nd season 2nd choice 25 2nd season 3rd choice. I plan on just building points for a decent hunt. This year I have an AZ bull hunt so not worried about drawing this year but figured start building points.


----------



## NH Hunter (Feb 4, 2008)

I was so ticked off last year at CO when a NR had to buy a small game or turkey tag to be eligible that I didn't even put in for the draw. We were planning on hunting second rifle in 15 so I would have only been putting in for a point anyhow.This year we're planning on doing MZ 15/27 so I needed to put in for the draw. Still sucks. Now I get a CO small game license I won't use to go along with my CO fishing license I won't use. Between all the extra licenses and fees they pile on between CO and UT, it's getting really expensive to go hunt elk. I guess their plan is working. A UT LE Elk tag will be a OIL tag as far as I'm concerned. I'd never draw another one before I die so why bother to put in for it. There are no "budget" tags available in CO anymore. Even cow hunting is expensive.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Utah's LE elk hunts have been pretty much OIL for years now unless you archery hunt but for a non resident that may even be a OIL hunt. 

Colorado is just getting in step with a few other western states in requiring a license to apply for the hunts. So for now there is Colorado, Utah, Nevada, and Arizona that require you to purchase a license before putting in for the draw, however in Utah you can use the same license for 2 years if you work it right. But sooner or later they will catch on and change it.


----------

